# What is the use of USB port on Huawei HG655b ?



## TechnoBOY (Feb 21, 2015)

What is the use of USB port on Huawei HG655b ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2015)

for connecting to pc using usb if lan port is not available for any reason.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 23, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> for connecting to pc using usb if lan port is not available for any reason.



Can I share my data on usb with this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2015)

no,that port is for connecting not sharing.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> no,that port is for connecting not sharing.



What about FTP?And also their is DSL out from modem .I think its for VOIP.is their any way to use normal land line via that port?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

again,no.ftp is just a way of sharing data & also you can not use a "out" port as "in" port without hardware/software modification.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> again,no.ftp is just a way of sharing data & also you can not use a "out" port as "in" port without hardware/software modification.



I dont want to use out as in their is a dsl out.but when i connect my landphone i cant make calls


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

*setuprouter.com/router/huawei/hg655b/manual-163.pdf
see the diagram on p18.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> *setuprouter.com/router/huawei/hg655b/manual-163.pdf
> see the diagram on p18.



But when i connect the phone their is no ring but a beep sound .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

check phone settings then(line type:dial or tone etc).also does the phone work if telephone line is directly connected to it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> check phone settings then(line type:dial or tone etc).also does the phone work if telephone line is directly connected to it.


It works when connected directly/ splitter .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

then try connecting phone through splitter to modem(check diagram).


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> then try connecting phone through splitter to modem(check diagram).



That works but the SNR margin


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

what about it?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> what about it?



While using splitter it gets reduced


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

by how much?if both snr values are above 15 & attn values below 50 then it is alright.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 18, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> by how much?if both snr values are above 15 & attn values below 50 then it is alright.



Lol what you talking about my SNR ~   6-7  and attn ~40-50.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2015)

snr is low but if connection is stable then it is fine.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> snr is low but if connection is stable then it is fine.


With this one its fine.But i complained to BSNL but they told this is the max i can get!


----------

